# Does Heavenly Hedgehogs still breed?



## OsOurica (May 20, 2011)

I've been reading on here for a few months, and finally decided to make an account!  My girlfriend was supposed to get 2 hedgehogs from a "breeder" on kijiji, but to no surprise, it fell through. Anyways, she already bought everything:

-Two 2x2 with a 2x1 loft C&C cages
-CSW's
-Heavy Bowls
-2 Types of Blue Buffalo
-Igloos
-Rectangular Pouch things
-Tunnels
-Fleece
-2 250W CHE's
-Thermostat
-Aveeno Baby Soothing Relief Wash
-And a huge box full of toys

She likes the hedgehogs at Heavenly Hedgehogs, but we've emailed the lady a few times, and she didn't email back. I read somewhere on her that she was ill, but then I read again that she was better, so I'm not sure. Thank you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes she is still breeding and frequents this site. I'll email her and ask if something is up with her emails.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh dear, sorry, I just got your e-mail Nancy. I had phoned Shaw around 7:00 and asked them to check my mail, as I was told by my sister that there was something wrong with it. I had e-mailed you a couple of times the past 2 or 3 days and thought maybe you were just busy. Shaw said they had a "glitch" with mail, phone and websites over the past week and that they were doing upgrades or something. He said he would fix it, did , so now I just found your e-mail..


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

HI, sorry about my e-mail problems. My mail should be working now if you want to e-mail me. Thanks,
Connie



OsOurica said:


> I've been reading on here for a few months, and finally decided to make an account!  My girlfriend was supposed to get 2 hedgehogs from a "breeder" on kijiji, but to no surprise, it fell through. Anyways, she already bought everything:
> 
> -Two 2x2 with a 2x1 loft C&C cages
> -CSW's
> ...


----------



## OsOurica (May 20, 2011)

Heavenly Hedgehogs said:


> HI, sorry about my e-mail problems. My mail should be working now if you want to e-mail me. Thanks,
> Connie


OK, we've just e-mailed you. Hopefully it reaches you


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think SHAW just likes that excuse...we're a few hundred miles away from you and that's their excuse here, too. eejits. :roll:


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I had e-mailed you in reply to your e-mails. Two are spoken for from that litter, and I have 2 left. If you are still interested let me know as I have people on a waiting list as well.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I know, Shaw drives me crazy....we have the phone, tv and internet with Shaw, and one or the other usually presents a problem every couple of months. Last week my answering message wasn't working and they said, "oh, right, that's because we were doing work a few days ago and some people lost that feature" Very frustrating at times, but I have heard the same about other companies



MissC said:


> I think SHAW just likes that excuse...we're a few hundred miles away from you and that's their excuse here, too. eejits. :roll:


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a while ago, not sure when, I e-mailed you about buying a hedgie from you this summer. I'm wondering when I'd need to send in a deposit, and if you'd be having any litters ready for August-October?


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

e-mail sent 



CanadienHedgie said:


> Quite a while ago, not sure when, I e-mailed you about buying a hedgie from you this summer. I'm wondering when I'd need to send in a deposit, and if you'd be having any litters ready for August-October?


----------



## Cj16 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm currently looking for a hedgehog and I've emailed heavenly hedgehogs and I'm not getting a reply and I was wondering if she still breeded them or not. If someone could get back to me that would be great. Thx.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is 5 years old. Please start a new thread with your question.


----------

